

Show HN: Synth.fm - synthfm
http://www.synth.fm/

======
siquick
Very nice!

Any plans to include alternative drum kits and synth sounds?

~~~
synthfm
Thanks :) Yes definitely plan to add more drum kits. Synth sounds are open to
everyone really, just whatever people can create!

------
jgaudette
So cool! I'd love to have an option to download the creations. Amazing demo
songs as well, you definitely have a talent!

~~~
synthfm
Thanks! There is an export to WAV option for Pro users (accessible from the
Loop menu top right of the code). The first 50 signups get a free Pro account,
so you can access this now if you register ;)

~~~
jgaudette
Didn't realize it was hidden! You might want to make it more pronounced, I
spent quite a while hunting (even with your directions) and almost gave up.

Great job again!

~~~
synthfm
Yeah there's quite a lot hidden behind the menus just to try to keep the
interface uncluttered. Working on a full help section at the moment which will
explain how everything works, and where everything is. That should hopefully
make things clearer! Thanks for the feedback :)

------
jaywunder
Is the source posted anywhere? I'm also interested in making live-generated
music and it'd be cool to see.

~~~
synthfm
Not at the moment, would like to open source the code eventually tho

------
MyNameIsMK
My ears are having an orgasm. Demo song 3.

------
toki5
registered. this is super cool.

